# discbrakes in trial



## fannat (14. August 2005)

hallo , was meint ihr kann man mit 26" bike und discbrakes trialfahren - oder bricht da alles weg was geht ?


----------



## trialsrider (14. August 2005)

LOL!! Nein klar kannst du! Brauchst nur die richtigen Teile!   
Aber hinten keine discfahren vorallem wenn du anfänger bist.
Da zerhaust du dir dann nur alle 2 Tage ne scheibe an ner Mauer.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fannat (15. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> LOL!! Nein klar kannst du! Brauchst nur die richtigen Teile!
> Aber hinten keine discfahren vorallem wenn du anfänger bist.
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe gehört von Hope gibt es ein Mono Trial modell  würde sowas gehen ?  ...... und welchen scheibendurchmesser soll ich einbauen ?


----------



## trialsrider (15. August 2005)

Ja klar die kannst du nehmen!
Aber auch einige andere Scheibenbremsen...eigentlich fast alle.
Wenn du das Geld hast nimm ne Mechanische Avid!   
Also ich fahre ne alte Magura Louise und bin recht zufrieden.

Also die meisten sind recht in Ordnung.
Ich fahre ne 160mm scheibe aber 180
wäre wohl besser!


----------



## fannat (15. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du das Geld hast nimm ne Mechanische Avid!
> 
> Also die meisten sind recht in Ordnung.



was ist denn der unterschied zwischen eined hydraulik- und einer mechanischen scheibenbremse  ? - ich bin bisjetzt nur v-brakes gefahren .


----------



## trialsrider (15. August 2005)

Hydraulisch=Bremst mit Flüssigkeit 
Mechanisch=Bremst mit Seilzug also ähnlich wie V-Brake.

Der Vorteil bei ner Mechanischen ist
das man keinen Wandernden Druckpunkt
hat! Und auch nie was undicht ist!


----------



## BommelMaster (15. August 2005)

meinst du jetz vorne oder hinten scheibenbremse?

hinten isses eigentlihc nicht zu empfehlen weil sich die bremse mit dem blockieren schwerer tut als eine felgenbremse und dir unter umständen auhc der ganze rahmen oder der bremssattel brechen kann, hats alles scho gegeben

vorne ist eine scheibenbremse top, aufpassen muss man natürlich auch dass die scheibe nicht verbiegt, so schlimm ist das aber nicht


----------



## fannat (15. August 2005)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du jetz vorne oder hinten scheibenbrems


beides ......vorne und hinten für 26"


----------



## fannat (15. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hydraulisch=Bremst mit Flüssigkeit
> Mechanisch=Bremst mit Seilzug also ähnlich wie:




das weiss ich , ich meinte vom bremsverhalten her  ...... wodurch kommt es denn bei der hydraulik zu diesem "Wanderndem druckpunkt " ?  sollte denn sowas bei einer speziellen trial discbrake wie der von hope gelöst sein ? im prospekt steht dass die einen knallharten druckpunkt haben soll da extra für trial gemacht ...


----------



## trialsrider (15. August 2005)

Also ich denke mal der Wandernde Druckpunkt entsteht unter anderem dadurch das sich bei unterschiedlichen Temperaturen auch die Konsistenz des Öls ändert
und damit auch die Geschwindigkeit mit der das Öl fließt. Aber ich denke es gibt hydraulische Scheibenbremsen wozu auch die Hope gehören kann die dieses Problem nicht haben.

Ach und fahr hinten KEINE Scheibe! Das is Kagge! 
Hinten am besten ne Avid V-Brake oder ne HS33
mit angeflexter Felge oder so....


Gruß
Martin


----------



## trialmissmarple (15. August 2005)

fannat schrieb:
			
		

> das weiss ich , ich meinte vom bremsverhalten her  ...... wodurch kommt es denn bei der hydraulik zu diesem "Wanderndem druckpunkt " ?  sollte denn sowas bei einer speziellen trial discbrake wie der von hope gelöst sein ? im prospekt steht dass die einen knallharten druckpunkt haben soll da extra für trial gemacht ...



Wenn du dir eine Mechanische kaufen willst dann kauf ne avid Ballbearing 7 oder so (http://www.xtremecity.de/fahrrad/bremsen/1057/avid_mechanische_scheibenbremse_ball_bearing_7.html)
und dann mit nokon Zügen     .

Das besrte was du machen kannst weil kein Oil keine Probleme frag mal levelboss.
Aber alle anderen Mechanischenscheiben taugen nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fannat (15. August 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dir eine Mechanische kaufen willst dann kauf ne avid Ballbearing 7 oder so (http://www.xtremecity.de/fahrrad/bremsen/1057/avid_mechanische_scheibenbremse_ball_bearing_7.html)
> und dann mit nokon Zügen     .
> 
> Das besrte was du machen kannst weil kein Oil keine Probleme frag mal levelboss.
> Aber alle anderen Mechanischenscheiben taugen nichts.



die hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt ...stimmt es dass die nur auf einer seite einen beweglichen kolben hat ??

....ach übrigens , was sind nokon züge , und wo kriegt man sowas ??


----------



## V!RUS (15. August 2005)

der daniel (trialmissmarple) fährt ja selbt hydraulisch...


----------



## trialmissmarple (15. August 2005)

ich weiss schlau meier aber hast ja heute wieder gesehn wie toll Magura ist oder ich kann mich halt nur noch nicht entscheiden welcher Hebel es sein soll.


Zu Nokon http://cgi.ebay.de/NOKON-KONKAVEX-M...ryZ77581QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. August 2005)

kann dann so aussehen:


----------



## fannat (15. August 2005)

hmja ... gut , aber wie ist das mit dem einseitig ausfahrenden kolben bei  mechanischer avid ?? stimmt das ?


----------



## V!RUS (15. August 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss schlau meier aber hast ja heute wieder gesehn wie toll Magura ist oder ich kann mich halt nur noch nicht entscheiden welcher Hebel es sein soll.
> 
> 
> Zu Nokon http://cgi.ebay.de/NOKON-KONKAVEX-M...ryZ77581QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



ARGH... ****ING HS-33... ALLES ********...

wir wollten nur hinten die leitung der hs33 von der einen bremse zur anderen durch stahlflexleitung ersetzen... ging aber nicht, weil beide löcher in den bremsen gleichgroß waren... müsste ja eigentlich ein loch größer sein.


so viele menschen fahren diese bremse und nur ich hab dieses "tolle" unikat!?

eigentlich kann ich mir das nur dadurch erklären, dass wir beide falsch liegen. die können doch ausversehen keine bremse mit gleichgroßen löchern machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (16. August 2005)

der verbindungsschlach ist immer mit zwei exakt gleichgroßen einschlaghülsen bestückt (beide M6 glaub ich) die zuleitung kommt mit der (M8?) großen Schrabe mit Klemmring.. ich weiß ja nicht wo du das schon anders gesehen hast.. Daraus folgt logischerweise dass ein Kolben zwei M6 Gewinde hat und der andere ein M6 und ein M8.. wenns anders wär könnte die Bremse doch nie funktoniert haben.. 
Kuckt euch das lieber nochmal an


----------



## fannat (16. August 2005)

fannat schrieb:
			
		

> hmja ... gut , aber wie ist das mit dem einseitig ausfahrenden kolben bei  mechanischer avid ?? stimmt das ?


----------



## trialsrider (16. August 2005)

Du ich kanns dir auchnicht genau sagen! Ich habs aber meine ich auch so in Erinnerung! Aber der Levelboss wird es dir sagen wenn er von seiner Tante zurück ist! Also spätestens dann denk ich wirst du eine Antwort haben!


----------



## fannat (16. August 2005)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> kann dann so aussehen:




... ist das so ne fotomontage zum spass ? ich dachte das teil ist nur für hydraulikleitungen .... !?!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (16. August 2005)

nein nokons sind für bowdenzüge


----------



## Angelo Berlin (17. August 2005)

Also Kinders hier muss ich jetzt mal ein paar Sachen ergänzen:

1. Öl dehnt sich wie jeder Werkstoff bei Wärme aus (und ändert nicht seine Konsistenz, sonst würde es verdampfen).

2. Diese Nokonzüge sind zwar im ersten Moment ganz geil, fangen aber nach einiger Zeit an zu knarrzen. Das liegt daran, das die Aluhülsen die verchromung der Stahlkugeln abhobeln.
D.H. wenn ihr die Bremse zieht steht das Zeug unter Spannung, wenn ihr jetzt noch den Lenker dreht habt ihr das Gefühl eurer ganzes Rad knarrzt.
Tipp: nehmt andere beschichtete Züge z.B. Jagwire, oder XTR

3. Bei der Magura gibt es zwei verschiedene Kolben, einen mit zwei normalen M6 Gewinden und einen mit M6 und M8 Feingewinde. Normalerweise wird die Brücke zwischen beiden mit den M6 Gewinden verschraubt und die Zuleitung erhält dieses M8 Feingewinde.
Lustigerweise ist das bei Stahlflex anders, da hat die Zuleitung ein M6 Gewinde und eine Seite der Brücke M8 Feingewinde. Passen tuts trotzdem!

Maguras würden auch phne dieses M8 Feingewinde funktionieren man könnte nur nicht am Rad die Leitungen wechseln, denn dieses System bewirkt, dass man die Mutter drehen kann OHNE dass sich die Leitung mitdreht, Am Helbel ist das gleiche Prinzip.
Da die meisten Leute Stahlflex komplett am Rad wechseln ohne die Magura abzubauen, wurde das System vermutlich umgedreht, dh. man kann die Brücke am Rad wechseln, schraubt dann die Zuleitung dran verlegt sie am Rahmen und kann sie mit dem tollen system in den Hebel schrauben.

P.S. An alle Magurafreaks: Die Leitungen drehen sich auch bei den M6 Einschlaghülsen nicht zwingend mit, also ist das System hinfällig.


----------



## Schevron (17. August 2005)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Also Kinders hier muss ich jetzt mal ein paar Sachen ergänzen:
> 
> 1. Öl dehnt sich wie jeder Werkstoff bei Wärme aus (und ändert nicht seine Konsistenz, sonst würde es verdampfen).



es ändert natürlich nicht seinen agregatzustand, aber seine konsistenz sehr wohl. natürlich wird warmes öl viel dünnflüssiger.
warum sollst du denn sonst den motor im auto net kalt bei hohen drehzahlen fahren?? - weil da das öl noch net richtig fließt.

oder schütt öl in ne pfanne. beweg die pfanne wenn noch alles kalt is und dann machs warm. da fließt das öl viel schneller hin und her.

ach ja, wenn du öl natürlich zu stark erhitzt kann es auch verdampfen - siehe pfanne wenn sie noch heißer wird 

mann kann öl auch einfrieren, aber das erzähl ich dir dann nächste woche


----------



## Angelo Berlin (18. August 2005)

OK also bezogen auf die Viskosität hast du recht, aber der wandernde druckpunkt hat wohl eher was mit der ausdehnung zu tun. Man könnte zusammenfassend sagen, dass die bremse bei wärme schneller reagiert.


----------



## Schevron (18. August 2005)

des könnt ma mache 
da hasch wahr


----------



## fannat (19. August 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Du ich kanns dir auchnicht genau sagen! Ich habs aber meine ich auch so in Erinnerung! Aber der Levelboss wird es dir sagen wenn er von seiner Tante zurück ist! Also spätestens dann denk ich wirst du eine Antwort haben!



wannkommt er denn ?  ? 
ich bin nämlich gerade dabei mir ein bike zusammenzubasteln und möchte das wissen .... 

....fährt sonst noch jemand bb7 und weiss wie sich  nur einseitig wirkende scheibenbremsen anfühlen ? ?

ganz wichtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (19. August 2005)

Also ich bin Levelboss's Rad gefahren da merkst du keinen Unterschied zu ner anderen Scheibe! Die ist einfach geil!


----------



## fannat (21. August 2005)

ok , last update : habe zwei BB7 bestellt ,mit 180 -er scheiben ... hoffe das funzt beim hoppen undso .....


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (23. August 2005)

Gucks Du hier


----------



## fannat (24. August 2005)

steiles scheibendesighn ... ist das eine hope mono trial ?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. August 2005)

fannat schrieb:
			
		

> wannkommt er denn ?  ?
> ich bin nämlich gerade dabei mir ein bike zusammenzubasteln und möchte das wissen ....
> 
> ....fährt sonst noch jemand bb7 und weiss wie sich  nur einseitig wirkende scheibenbremsen anfühlen ? ?
> ...



Die mech. Avids sind einfach geil  P-U-N-K-T
Falls du hinten eine fahren willst würd ich für hinten ne 200er scheibe nehmen.


----------



## trialmissmarple (24. August 2005)

fannat schrieb:
			
		

> wannkommt er denn ?  ?
> ich bin nämlich gerade dabei mir ein bike zusammenzubasteln und möchte das wissen ....
> 
> ....fährt sonst noch jemand bb7 und weiss wie sich  nur einseitig wirkende scheibenbremsen anfühlen ? ?
> ...



Das ding ist einfach nur geil
und um levelboss nochmal zu zitieren
Kein Oil keine Probleme


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (24. August 2005)

Ist eine Hope, gebaut für Try-All

http://www.try-all.com/index.php?lg=fr_FR&type=trial&page=comp&country=IN&category=&id=&media=


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (24. August 2005)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> und um levelboss nochmal zu zitieren
> Kein Oil keine Probleme



drum mach ich auch Wasser rein..


----------



## trialmissmarple (24. August 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> drum mach ich auch Wasser rein..


Richtig und im Winter einen Tropfen Frostschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (25. August 2005)

Bei der BB7 bewegt sich nur der äußere Belag und drückt die Bremsscheibe gegen den anderen festen Belag.
Man kann die position von beiden belägen mit Hilfe der roten Rädchen unabhängig voneinander einstellen.
Somit kann man ganz genau bestimmen, wo der Druckpunkt ist, oder z.B. einen leichten Schalg in der Scheibe ausgleichen.
Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass die BB7 die beste Scheibenbremse zum trialen ist?   

Das Knarzen bei den Nokonzügen ist überhaupt kein Problem wenn man alle paar Wochen von außen etwas Öl auf die Züge sprüht.


----------



## ph1L (25. August 2005)

aktuelle bremsen haben dafür nen ausgleichsbehälter da wandert der druckpunkt nicht.
siehe meine louise.
wer das jetzt nicht glaubt soll zu mir nach münsingen kommen und es testen.

/EDIT aha der thread hat noch ne seite 2    
mein text bezieht sich auf das ende der ersten seite...


----------



## 525Rainer (6. September 2005)

hallo,

nochmal fragen zu scheibenbremsen:
ich möcht für mein zweitbike eine kaufen und weiss noch nicht welche. am trialbike fahr ich eine marta und kann bis auf ein bisschen quietschen nix daran aussetzen. (scheibe hats mal verbogen) 
soll heissen: ich weiss noch nicht was eine gute besser kann und sowas wie einen wandernden druckpunkt hab ich noch nie bemerkt. liegt vielleicht dran dass ich den bremshebel meisst so eingestellt hab dass er bei 5mm hebelweg aussen schon zieht.

hab mich etwas umgeschaut und vom bremshebel würd mir diese her zusagen (drehrad wie bei der hs 04?) 

Avid - Juicy 7 Disc Brake
203mm Bremsscheibendurchmesser
mailorder

ist die hope try all uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert? was hat die hope für vorteile? zweikolben? je mahr kolben desto besser?


----------



## ph1L (6. September 2005)

@fannat

wenn du wirklich mit echtem trial beginnen willst und 
dann noch ne disc haben möchtest hol dir das:

newschool und müsste recht lange halten:
KOT MS2 Rahmen

Pic vom aufgebauten Bike


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (6. September 2005)

je mehr kolben eine scheibenbremse hat, desto besser ist die dosierbarkeit (die bremsleistung wird dadurch nicht höher). von der hope/try all disc hat man bis jetz nur gutes gehört!


----------



## 525Rainer (7. September 2005)

hab die alte mountainbike gefunden wo die bremsen alle getestet werden. ich denke ich nehm die avid weil mir das einstellrad am hebel taugt und die bremse auch sonst sehr sehr gut abschneidet. 
bei der hope mono mini wird der elastische druckpunkt bemängelt und die hope mono M4 mit 4kolben-festsätteln wurde beim test undicht. lousie FR wär noch ne möglichkeit aber da taugt mir der hebel nicht und ich find 60euro für ersatzbeläge ziemlich happig.
die testbedingungen kann man mit trial nicht vergleichen. die testen dort hauptsächlich standfestigkeit und bemängeln dann was sich z.B. nach 1000 vollbremsungen verändert hat. das wird man beim trial nie haben aber für mein zweitrad ist das schon wichtig.
die schreiben das die dosierbarkeit auch mit grösserer scheibe zunimmt. das die vierkolben hope am besten zu dosieren ist steht da nicht. beim auto ist es so dass bei festsattel-mehrkolben bremsen der druck auf den bremsbelag grossflächiger verteilt wirken und somit die bremse nicht so schnell überhitzt. so ne faustsattel einkolbenbremse die an fast jedem fahrzeug heutzutage zu finden ist bremst von den werten genauso gut usw aber ist nicht standfest. ich denke beim radl ist das genauso.
jetzt hab ich nur noch das problem dass meine federgabel nur bis 165mm scheiben freigegeben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (7. September 2005)

kleine scheibe is doch gut, knallt man nich so schnell drauf unso..


----------

